

Show HN: Domain Name Suggester - zvanness
http://breue.com/product_namer

======
xh208
This is great. I like the simplistic, no-nonsense UI.

It would actually go well with this site:

[https://www.domcomp.com](https://www.domcomp.com)

------
RandomMaker
I've received suggestions for domains that have already been registered. How
does the tool determine whether or not a domain is available or not?

